# Sharpening curved ADA scissors... Sharpening services?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I have had my ADA nude scissors for a while and they were starting to get so dull that they stopped cutting and started crushing... they were practically useless except for a small part of the blade near the handles. They were dull and had burrs from cutting powersand pieces that had gotten mixed in with the aquasoil when I cut undergrowth. 

I tried to sharpen them myself with a wetstone but I really don't know what I'm doing and don't want to ruin them further. Does anyone know of any sharpening services I can mail them off to and pay for them to be professionally sharpened? 

I found mail-in services for hair and medical scissor sharpening but I don't know if that would be appropriate or not? Is there anything special I should know about ADA curved scissors before I have them sharpened? Like the bevel style or anything? 


Thanks! It's got to be cheaper than buying a new pair.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just used a knife sharpening tool. The one they use at the butcher shop.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I was going to recomend talking too your hair dressee. Another option is check out yout local tool places, often they have cards to people that sharpen tools(think blades and bits, but often do other things) if you don't know what you are doing you can destory a pair of scissors very quickly. They are not like a knife where you can just regrind them.


----------



## ScootJecax (Nov 29, 2013)

Excess food. The nitrifying bacteria get used to handling a certain level of ammonia and their population is balanced with the normal amount of ammonia entering the tank. When you add too much food there is a spike in ammonia.

------------------------------
Try looking for a great Fashion Bodystocking that works for your body and skin tone.


----------



## BeeJL (Feb 13, 2014)

:wave:I can answer this one! I'm a dog groomer and I know how important a good sharpener is. Northern Tails Sharpening.com is the best. The guy's name is Jeff.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd call the nearest ADA distributor and ask them. Just to hear what they will say. Use a snobby way of talking if you really want to get the most out of the joke.

But I forget... There is no ADA in the US any more. How sad, I cry a river now...


----------



## Johnny99 (Dec 28, 2005)

You are smart to ask for professional help. http://www.seattleknifesharpening.com/ Myself and thousands of others send our high-end customs to Bob. You will be very happy with the result.

I would not try to sharpen them yourself, unless you're very experienced and have the proper kit to do so. You would need to have formal training to be able to sharpen a recurve blade. Please do not take them to a craft store were some hack will give you a sharp edge at the loss of the scissors beveled edge, ensuring your scissors will loose its edge over time, never to be brought back. Lastly, don't allow anyone near your high-end scissors, or any blade with a grinder.


----------

